# 8wt reel <$100



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Redington Behemoth 7/8. They’re usually right under $100


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

manny2376 said:


> Redington Behemoth 7/8. They’re usually right under $100


I just can't stomach the looks of that thing. Looks like a orange juicer or something! Haha!!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Lamson Liquid 3.5 is an 8-9 wt reel. Single reel is $109 and has the same type drag as all the Lamson reels. Good drag but there appears to be a problem with the spool clutch retention screw. I have the Liquid 3.5 set that comes with 3 spools that cost around $165-$180 and have not had any problems with it. I actually put it on a 5wt rod because I wanted a larger spool size that is light. Here is a picture I took of it in a river in southern Patagonia Chile. Use Locktite on the spool clutch retention screw and you should not have any problems. 

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/waterworks-lamson-liquid-fly-reelEndFragment


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

birdyshooter said:


> I just can't stomach the looks of that thing. Looks like a orange juicer or something! Haha!!


Yeah, it ain’t the best looking reel. I just got an email from Cheeky. They have a buy one get one deal. 

https://cheekyfishing.com/collections/black-friday-to-cyber-monday/products/preload-375-fly-reel


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Piscifun Sword. Machined and Anodized AL. $75


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Snakesurf said:


> Lamson Liquid 3.5 is an 8-9 wt reel. Single reel is $109 and has the same type drag as all the Lamson reels. Good drag but there appears to be a problem with the spool clutch retention screw. I have the Liquid 3.5 set that comes with 3 spools that cost around $165-$180 and have not had any problems with it. I actually put it on a 5wt rod because I wanted a larger spool size that is light. Here is a picture I took of it in a river in southern Patagonia Chile. Use Locktite on the spool clutch retention screw and you should not have any problems.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/waterworks-lamson-liquid-fly-reelEndFragment


Snake surf, this looks promising.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I second the behemoth


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Echo Ion for $100
https://echoflyfishing.com/project/ion-reel/


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys!! Looks like I'm going for the Lamson. It never occurred to me that they would have a value reel, and that 3 pack is just icing on the cake!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The Okuma slv is pretty cheap. It's enough reel to handle most redfish.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.backcountry.com/wetfly-...scyAmIFNwb29sczoxOjE4OmJjLXJlZWxzLXNwb29scw==


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

yobata said:


> https://www.backcountry.com/wetfly-...scyAmIFNwb29sczoxOjE4OmJjLXJlZWxzLXNwb29scw==


Nice!!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

FWIW most cast reels don't do well in salt water. I'd go with the Piscifun; they've got a great reputation and they are machined & anodized, not cast and powdercoated. I can tell you from experience that the Clearwater won't hold up in salt water, and the several Okumas that I bought on a guide's recommendation all blistered on me pretty quick. And I'm diligent about rinsing my gear. Although the Behemoth is cast, it seems to do well in the salt, at least from what I hear (never owned one). If I remember correctly, part of that Lamson Liquid is machined and part (I think the spool?) is cast.

All this assuming you'll be using it in salt water; disregard if that's not the case.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I have 2 Maxcatch 8wts. i have been using them for 3 years and still work and look great. 

https://www.amazon.com/MAXIMUMCATCH...Piscifun+fly+reel&qid=1575398691&sr=8-10&th=1


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

hipshot said:


> FWIW most cast reels don't do well in salt water. I'd go with the Piscifun; they've got a great reputation and they are machined & anodized, not cast and powdercoated. I can tell you from experience that the Clearwater won't hold up in salt water, and the several Okumas that I bought on a guide's recommendation all blistered on me pretty quick. And I'm diligent about rinsing my gear. Although the Behemoth is cast, it seems to do well in the salt, at least from what I hear (never owned one). If I remember correctly, part of that Lamson Liquid is machined and part (I think the spool?) is cast.
> 
> All this assuming you'll be using it in salt water; disregard if that's not the case.


That's good info right there!! Something I didn't think about. All my reels salt&fresh are currently machined/anodized. That Piscifun is looking better and better. I have their Sword line in 5wt, and honestly not too impressed by it. Not very slick. Really impressed by the KastKing Exergy line though.... closest thing to Rio Gold for only $20 or so.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

In the case of the Kastking, you get what you pay for. Might last one or two trips before locking up. At least that's the rep on the spinning reels.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

the below fish was caught on a KastKing 2 Mondays ago. Ive probably fought 20+ fish this size with it so far with no issues. The only issue i have found is that on 30+ lb fish that pull lots of drag at first, the drag can fade a little, but it realy has to make the reel scream to do that. and it comes back after it cools.




  








IMG_7006




__
Elusive Porpi


__
Dec 3, 2019


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Glad yours is holding up.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Elusive Porpi said:


> the below fish was caught on a KastKing 2 Mondays ago. Ive probably fought 20+ fish this size with it so far with no issues. The only issue i have found is that on 30+ lb fish that pull lots of drag at first, the drag can fade a little, but it realy has to make the reel scream to do that. and it comes back after it cools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done, sir!! Proof we don't need to spend an arm and a leg to get some value in this sport. Heck, the drag is probably better than those on my Orvis large arbors.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I spent all my money on the boat to get to the fish so I had to go low budget reels! Lol


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I spent all my money on the boat to get to the fish so I had to go low budget reels! Lol


I feel your pain!! I'm still working on the boat. While it's fishable.... she's an ugly duckling on the inside. Fiberglassing and reinforcement, casting deck(temporary), jack plate, trolling motor mount, on and on and on. Seems like it never ends. Amazing how such a small/simple boat can be so much work. I'll make a thread one day to show all the work I've done over the past year.


----------

